# Disabled accounts suggestions/feedback



## ijoe (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if the new update is a legitimate improvement on site functionality or not... It does have some issues;

-It won't stop dedicated trolls or fraudulent artists... nothing will, trustworthy mods and more of them are probably the only solution.
-It needs to have sub-options for what's actually disabled. Profile, gallery page, journals, etc.
-For anyone who chooses to disable everything, allow a brief contact info field to be display and/or last journal entry. I imagine it's incredibly aggravating for an artist or commissioner when someone accidentally loses contact info and checks in to find the page disabled.
-It seems that the disable option for mainsite/beta site work independently(??) Not sure. I'm not experimenting when a test takes three days to carry out/revert.

I originally disabled my account on the classic UI when the imvu copyright art/theft issues popped up and there was no clear indication of what was being done about it...  Using the beta now and I can still post comments and see my own pages.
Other concerns have surely been brought up in the fender journal but it gets extremely hard to sort through ~1k posts to find what's already been discussed.

There is some mumbling to the effect of _"Well, the 'disable everything' behavior is just to give the finger to anyone leaving so no one can follow them elsewhere"._ Honestly if that's real reason, it's a pretty good way to guarantee I never re-enable my account later(Or just delete everything).


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 10, 2015)

What I want to know is:
Why the hell does it matter if someone enables their account, trolls, and then disables?
Why does it matter?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2015)

ijoe said:


> There is some mumbling to the effect of _"Well, the 'disable everything' behavior is just to give the finger to anyone leaving so no one can follow them elsewhere"._



^this.

So is the new functionality still being ported to the beta UI? I haven't checked yet and don't intend to if reactivation takes 3 days. 

There are so many ways they could have implemented this new functionality but they pulled a dick (hey that calls for a dildo joke) move like that.

I mean come on, 72 hours to reactivate your account? 72 FUCKING HOURS! Really? Factor in that you can't even access the content on your own account during the downtime is just ridiculous.

In fact, I came across this; should be of some relevance:



> I would argue with that being a direct interference of the artwork owner's copyright. If they disable their account, with this current policy update, they are legally obligated to remove the artwork in its entirety immediately as the contract between this site and the user is now null and void unless they get permission from the owner(s) of said artwork copyright.
> 
> With that in mind, I'd also argue that said license is also null and void the second FA bans/suspends someone. Banned people should have legal recourse if their artwork is still here in any form. FA has willingly terminated the 'contract' between themselves and the user - they forfeit all copyright permissions.



As for trolling, if trolling were such an issue why not implement a report function or have the ability to disable shouts? How hard can that be?


I have more on this but as it stands this new functionality is to restrictive.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> What I want to know is:
> Why the hell does it matter if someone enables their account, trolls, and then disables?
> Why does it matter?



Because that means they won't be able to leave a nasty comment on the offender's shout page. 

Other than that, I have no idea. It just seems like a switch neer could flip to say "WE DID THINGS " then go back to playing online mmorpgs.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jul 14, 2015)

ijoe said:


> There is some mumbling to the effect of _"Well, the 'disable everything' behavior is just to give the finger to anyone leaving so no one can follow them elsewhere"._ Honestly if that's real reason, it's a pretty good way to guarantee I never re-enable my account later(Or just delete everything).



The original option already disabled the profile where the contact info was so that doesn't make much sense


----------



## ijoe (Jul 14, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> The original option already disabled the profile where the contact info was so that doesn't make much sense


Before it was simple to manually type in fa/username/journals and look to see if the person left any mention of why their page was disabled. Even if you didn't know how to do that, new journals from that person would still show up in your notifications.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2015)

What's the point of having the ability to fire a shot back?
If someone left me a harassing shout I'd just delete it and it'd have the same effect as locking my account down.

*What
Is
The
Purpose*


----------



## ijoe (Jul 14, 2015)

> What's the point of...



Not sure. Is the more locked-down account disable feature going to cause a statistical decrease in workload/TTs for the mods? 
If it does help, we'll never know. 
If it doesn't, we'll also never know.

I'm noticing more and more this is a recurring problem with this website and its management. We need some kind of dedicated PR guy who's job it is to explain what's going on and the reasoning behind it in semi-technical detail.
The current site updates seem to consist of 

1."Hey guys we changed something" 
2. [screaming] 
3."whoops sorry we fixed it"
4. [2-4 weeks of silence]


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2015)

The last good PR guy we had left and now he hangs out on Weasyl forums
That says a hell of a lot, donut?


----------



## Anarcho-Loser (Jul 14, 2015)

Disabled profiles can no longer comment in order to keep people who otherwise have very visably left for greener pastures from throwing more gasoline on the burning mess that is FA. The time limit to comment once reactivated exists to discourage reenabling the profile when Neer shits the bed yet again and leaving comments, then disappearing again. To comment they would have to re-enable their profiles pretty much permanently, giving the illusion that more people are using the site than actually are in any real capacity.

Basically, this whole thing is probably just an attempt to quiet dissent. 

Also, expect Fender journals to disable comments soon.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 14, 2015)

Anarcho-Loser said:


> Disabled profiles can no longer comment in order to keep people who otherwise have very visably left for greener pastures from throwing more gasoline on the burning mess that is FA. The time limit to comment once reactivated exists to discourage reenabling the profile when Neer shits the bed yet again and leaving comments, then disappearing again. To comment they would have to re-enable their profiles pretty much permanently, giving the illusion that more people are using the site than actually are in any real capacity.
> 
> Basically, this whole thing is probably just an attempt to quiet dissent.
> 
> Also, expect Fender journals to disable comments soon.



This is basically the whole purpose IMO
I just don't think it has anything to do with "discouraging trolling" or whatever.


----------

